# 1 Bedroom at Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just made an exchange through II for a 1 bedroom unit.
Is there anyway to know which one unit bedroom I received?

I went on the Marriott site and there's a 695 sq ft room with a kitchenette and a 820 sq ft room with a full kitchen.

My confirmation just states


1 Bedroom, 1 Bath
04 Privately, 04 Maximum

Thank you


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2011)

There are three types of one bedroom units:

1. Traditional 1 bedroom unit
2. Master suite of the 2 bedroom lock-out unit
3. lock-out unit of the three bedroom unit.

The one bedroom lock-out of the three bedroom unit is a THGV.

The traditional one bedroom unit is a OBVI.

I'm not sure what the coding is for the master suite of the two bedroom lock-off but, if what you have is different from the two I've listed, that's likely what you have.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Doug but no where in the confirmation certificate does it say room type like THGV or OBVI

Maybe I can figure it out by the room features?

Resort Accommodations

Kitchen Facilities

Blender
Coffee Maker
Dishes
Dishwasher
Dining Table & Chairs
Fire Extinguisher
Full Size Stove w/Oven
Glassware
Cooking Utensils
Microwave Oven
Pots/Pans
Smoke Detector
Kitchen Sink
Cutlery
Toaster
18-19 cu.ft. Refrigerator

Bathroom Facilities

Bedroom 1
Bathtub
Shower

Other Facilities

Central Air Conditioning
Alarm Clock
DVD Player
Hair Dryer
Iron & Board
Laundry Facility in Unit
Radio/Alarm
Safe
Stereo
Satellite TV
TV (Living Area)
TV (Master Bedroom)
High Speed InternetAccess
Dataport
Telephone
Voice Mail/MessageWaiting

Sleeping Accommodations

Living Area
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)
Bedroom 1
1 King Size Bed


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you go online to your Interval International account, then look under history, it will give you the room codes.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Doug. I am in a TOMV and I called the Marriott Grand Chateau and they explained that it is a lock off but fortunately, it is the bigger 1 bedroom at 820 sq ft. :whoopie:


----------



## Quimby4 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine says OBVI, so what's the difference between that and TOMV?

I also have a 2 bedroom with ZZAA...what does that mean?

Thx!


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 2, 2011)

I think the OBVI for a traditional 1 bedroom is exactly the same as the one I got except it doesn't have a studio locked off next to it.

As for the 2 bedroom ZZAA, I think thats probably just a 2 bedroom code.
I had a 3 bedroom once and the code was HZZAO. The 3 bedroom was basically a 2 bedroom lockoff and a 1 bedroom lock off connected.

the 1bedroom lock off code as Doug said would probably be THGV if booked on its own. The size of that 1 bedroom is about 200 sq ft smaller than the one I just got now and has a smaller stove area and a small fridge and small oven.

There are a couple different types of 2 bedrooms so its probably best to call Grand Chateau and tell them the codes and they will tell you what the units are.

If you do happen to call, could you post back?
I'm curious as well.

Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

Quimby4 said:


> Mine says OBVI, so what's the difference between that and TOMV?
> 
> I also have a 2 bedroom with ZZAA...what does that mean?
> 
> Thx!



OBVI is just a one bedroom. It is not part of a two or three bedroom unit. We've stayed in one before and they're very nice. The OBVI is closer to the end of the hall and away from the elevators and most foot traffic. The only unit further down the hall is the three bedroom unit.

THMV would be the two bedroom master suite of a three bedroom lock-out

That would mean a 2 bedroom ZZAA would be a traditional two bedroom lock-out unit.


Here is a photo of the unit layouts for MGC:





At the very end of the hall you can see the three bedroom unit. The red dot is in the two bedroom master suite of the three bedroom unit. The first unit at the top is the one bedroom lock-off of the three bedroom unit. The next unit to it's left is the traditional one bedroom unit. Then there are 2 two bedroom lock-off units (1 bedroom Master Suite and the Studio units)


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

badbeatjackpot said:


> The 3 bedroom was basically a 2 bedroom lockoff and a 1 bedroom lock off connected.



Not really. The two bedroom master suite of a three bedroom unit is set up differently than a two bedroom lock-off. 

For instance, the second bedroom doesn't lock-off, has two queen size beds rather than one king size bed, it doesn't have the mini kitchen AND, it can't be locked-off. Essentially, the master 2 bedroom suite of a 3 bedroom lock-off doesn't have the lock-off ability of the traditional 2 bedroom lock-off. If it did, I could get three weeks out of the unit rather than two.

Here's a picture of bedroom #2 from the two bedroom master suite of the three bedroom lock-off unit.











It's just a second bedroom. It's not a studio unit with a sitting area, mini kitchen and it's own bathroom.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doll house mock up of the three bedroom lock-out unit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doll house mock up of the two bedroom lock-out





And the traditional one bedroom unit


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the one bedroom lock-out of the three bedroom unit. Notice no counter top bar in the kitchen or soaker tub in the bedroom. The bathroom in this unit has a tub/shower combination rather than a seperate shower and bathtub. You also have to exit the master bedroom to enter the bathroom. This type of one bedroom is the smallest of the one bedroom units at MGC.

In looking at the differences (smaller kitchen area and living room area), my guess is this would be the 695 sq. ft. 1 bedroom unit. However, it does have a full kitchen with stove, full size fridge and dishwasher. Why Marriott's website would list it as a kitchentte I don't know. All that's missing is the bar area. Mountain Valley lodge has a similar set up in their one bedroom units and I believe Marriott lists those as having a full kitchen. I know I.I. attempted to list them at a kitchenette at one time but owners threw a big enough fit that it was changed back to a full kitchen. Interval blamed Marriott and Marriott blamed Interval.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures Doug.

When we stayed in the 3 bedroom, the master suite had a GREAT ensuite bathroom with a HUGE shower (double head) and a separate tub.

Are the showers in the one bedroom that's part of a 2 bedroom lock-off quite a bit smaller?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 5, 2011)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Thanks for the great pictures Doug.
> 
> When we stayed in the 3 bedroom, the master suite had a GREAT ensuite bathroom with a HUGE shower (double head) and a separate tub.
> 
> Are the showers in the one bedroom that's part of a 2 bedroom lock-off quite a bit smaller?



I believe they're about the same but, I haven't been in the master suite of a two bedroom lock-off. We have stayed in the one bedroom dedicated and the shower was comperable. I'm assuming it would be the same with the one bedroom portion of the two bedroom lock-off. Of course, you know what happens with assuming. 

This is the best picture I could get in the one bedroom unit we've stayed in. The bathroom was small enough I couldn't get an angle to show both shower heads.





And here's a picture of the shower in the master suite (2 bedroom portion) of the 3 bedroom lock-out.





I know the angles are different but, in counting the large tiles on the wall, I'm pretty certain the walk in shower in the 3 bedroom unit is deeper than the one we had in the one bedroom unit.

Now, how the one bedroom dedicated shower compares to that in the two bedroom lock-off's master suite I can't say for certain.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Doug. It seems like you are the expert on MGC.  
It's a great property

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2011)

It helps when it's one of the timeshares we own.


----------

